# Forgotten femetab on tww



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't remember if I took my femetab tonight. I'm on 2mg 3 times per day. 
1 week after fet, I'm also on a 50mg oestrogen patch which I changed this evening. 
Should I take another femetab just in case? 
Is a dip in oestrogen very bad for embies? 

Thank you x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you count back from the packet to work out if you took it or not? Personally I wouldn't double up on tablets and just continue on as normal tomorrow. You still have oestrogen cover from your patch anyway. I wouldn't be overly concerned about potentially missing one dose.


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for answering me  
Not too easily,  I have 2 packs on the go, one in my bag for work, plus I've been on it since day 1 of cycle and have had dose increases so ..... Maybe I'll try!

I was thinking patch would probably cover me 
Thanks again


----------



## BeDazzled (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks mazv, I counted back to start and it looks like I took it! 
Phew 
xx


----------

